# June 2018 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

June 2018

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 6/1/18 on page 134, as of 6/30/18 on page 248, 114 pages read
2.  Russian Roulette (audiobook) as of 6/1/18 on page 132
3.  In a Dark, Dark Wood (audiobook) began 6/14/18, completed 6/17/18, 354 pages read
4.  Something in the Water (audiobook)  began 6/21/18, completed 6/25/18, 352 pages read


----------

